# Life Time acquires the Sea Otter Classic



## PBL450 (Apr 12, 2014)

Josh Patterson said:


> The Sea Otter Classic, North America’s largest consumer cycling event set in beautiful Monterey, California, joins Life Time’s robust line-up of renowned athletic events. The acquisition leaves in place the Sea Otter Classic leadership team and Event Co-Founder and Director Frank Yohannan, and blends the mission of both organizations—to empower people to live healthy, happy lives and build community and connection through exceptional athlete experiences. The acquisition builds upon Life Time’s portfolio of cycling events, including UNBOUND Gravel, Crusher in the Tushar and the Leadville Trail 100 MTB.
> 
> “The cycling industry is in the midst of a transformation and Life Time is here to support it,” says Kimo Seymour, president, Life Time Media and Events. “Sea Otter Classic is a premiere event in the bike industry, providing an unparalleled experience to athletes, consumers and industry partners. With Life Time’s focus on iconic brands that deliver exceptional and unique opportunities, the Sea Otter Classic is a natural fit within our ecosystem, and we couldn’t be more proud to work with the Sea Otter Classic team to get even more people riding bikes.”
> View attachment 480290​Now in its 31st year, the Sea Otter Classic has helped millions of consumers deepen their love of cycling through this annual event. It successfully brings together the breadth of the bicycle industry to celebrate bikes, riding and racing across multiple disciplines of cycling— road, mountain, gravel and e-bike—with a globally-renowned consumer and industry product expo.
> ...


How is “cycling in the midst of a transformation?” 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Princeton_Tiger (Dec 5, 2009)

How is “cycling in the midst of a transformation?”
Perhaps when Corporate America takes over local recreational events. Seems like everyone is trying to cash in on the current popularity of gravel rides. I took a look at the link for the Unbound Gravel ride. UNBOUND Gravel - The World’s premier Gravel event The home page proclaims "To be unbound is to be free." Yeah, free. Entry fees range from $34 to $150. Even in my neck of the woods, gravel events are attracting more participants than most events on paved roads.


----------



## duriel (Oct 10, 2013)

I think the transformation is the move to gravel rides, I know I am. It's not to be a fad, it's to get away from all the ignorant drivers, on the cell phone, speeding, blowing you their diesel smoke, in huge numbers than we have ever seen before. In my area anyway.


----------



## PBL450 (Apr 12, 2014)

Princeton_Tiger said:


> How is “cycling in the midst of a transformation?”
> Perhaps when Corporate America takes over local recreational events. Seems like everyone is trying to cash in on the current popularity of gravel rides. I took a look at the link for the Unbound Gravel ride. UNBOUND Gravel - The World’s premier Gravel event The home page proclaims "To be unbound is to be free." Yeah, free. Entry fees range from $34 to $150. Even in my neck of the woods, gravel events are attracting more participants than most events on paved roads.


True. I sure don’t think that’s what the poster meant That’s why I was curious... 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------

